# Ahanix MCE302 HTPC Case



## dhrandy

That's a nice case. I like the low-profile PCI and PCI-E cards, but I already have the standard. That's the only thing keeping me from getting a case like this. They also make low-profile cases that have adapters to turn the PCI and video card slots so they will fit.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhrandy*


That's a nice case. I like the low-profile PCI and PCI-E cards, but I already have the standard. That's the only thing keeping me from getting a case like this. They also make low-profile cases that have adapters to turn the PCI and video card slots so they will fit.


Yup, this case can turn one card 90 degrees if needed with the PCI/PCIe ribbon cable. Most of the super slim cases can only support 0-2 PCI/PCIe cards. I need room for a WiFI card, Tuner, and Video card. The WiFI could be USB but I want everything internal.

I like also was thinking about this GMC AVC-S7 but it fits only two low-profile cards.









This Silverstone ML02 is sweeeeeeeeet but again no slots.









The Ahanix MCE302 also wins because it costs only $150 with VFD and remote.... $50 of parts there.


----------



## dhrandy

How about this one. I love the Thermaltake cases.










Newegg


----------



## burrbit

can we get some newegg links :]

im digging the cases, but I would need to find a low profile gpu :/


----------



## dhrandy

Here is a link to Newegg low profile video cards. You do have to see what the case takes. Some video cards are low-profile, but not low profile bracket. And like I said, some low profile cases have the adapters and don't need low profile cards.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
can we get some newegg links :]

im digging the cases, but I would need to find a low profile gpu :/

Not all are on Newegg.









I plan to use onboard video for at least 4-5 months. That is more than enough for any SD video. By then, the HD3450 should be cheaper. I am hoping that is good enought for BluRay decoding.









If not, I can wait. The cases can be modded to fit a full sized card though.
http://mce701.com/viewtopic.php?f=10...9f8182bd630dc9









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhrandy* 
How about this one. I love the Thermaltake cases.

Newegg

For some reason, I just like Thermaltake cases.... I feel they seem too gawdy? I liked one of their Bach cases and there LanParty Mini case. I perfer the look of Silverstone or Lian Li... but that's just me.


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Not all are on Newegg.








For some reason, I just like Thermaltake cases.... I feel they seem too gawdy? I liked one of their Bach cases and there LanParty Mini case. I perfer the look of Silverstone or Lian Li... but that's just me.

I use to think the same way, then I got to looking at other cases. They just don't make enough HTPC cases. I also notice that many HTPC cases get horrible reviews. Many of them don't have good air circulation or room for more than 2 hard drives.


----------



## dhrandy

This one has enough room, j/k. This is actually considered a HTPC case. It supports 2 motherboards.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhrandy* 
This one has enough room, j/k. This is actually considered a HTPC case. It supports 2 motherboards.



















so so fugly.... IMO, ofc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhrandy* 
I use to think the same way, then I got to looking at other cases. They just don't make enough HTPC cases. I also notice that many HTPC cases get horrible reviews. Many of them don't have good air circulation or room for more than 2 hard drives.

I have a GF... so it MUST be pretty. Cooling isn't an issue cause I plan to downclock my CPU. Two HDs.... could use 1TB ones or just send data to server. That's just me...


----------



## dhrandy

Here are 2 good sites for cases.
xoxide.com
pcalchemy.com


----------



## burrbit

hmm, i had no idea xoxide had such a wide variety of htpc cases


----------



## DuckieHo

Wow. I just got my case and highly impressed. The thing weights 16lb which is quite a lot of the size. They use some thick steel for most of the case. The black area has a sandblasted texture. The cover looks like it was powder or candy coated. The front panel look like it is a 1/4" solid piece of aluminum. Everything fits just right. Quite impressive build quality for the $133 I paid. The case comes with a card reader, remote, and VFD display. Those cost $50 in themselves. I can't wait to get it up and running.

I'll do a review then. This is on my recommend list.


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Wow. I just got my case and highly impressed. The thing weights 16lb which is quite a lot of the size. They use some thick steel for most of the case. The black area has a sandblasted texture. The cover looks like it was powder or candy coated. The front panel look like it is a 1/4" solid piece of aluminum. Everything fits just right. Quite impressive build quality for the $133 I paid. The case comes with a card reader, remote, and VFD display. Those cost $50 in themselves. I can't wait to get it up and running.

I'll do a review then. This is on my recommend list.


Did you end up getting the Ahanix MCE302 HTPC case? We need some pics.


----------



## burrbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhrandy*


Did you end up getting the Ahanix MCE302 HTPC case? We need some pics.


quoted for effect!

pictures!


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
http://mce701.com/viewtopic.php?f=10...9f8182bd630dc9









Wow...weird







I really want to switch over to one of these cases but unfortunately my Hauppauge card is full size


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhrandy* 
Did you end up getting the Ahanix MCE302 HTPC case? We need some pics.

I got the MCE303 case. The front just looks a bit different. I'll post a pic of it set up tomorrow. I am just waiting on a SATA DVD drive and Zalman mounting plate.

MCE301:









MCE302:









MCE303 (DVD drive cover not on and card reader bay open):


----------



## dhrandy

DuckieHo said:


> I got the MCE303 case. The front just looks a bit different. I'll post a pic of it set up tomorrow. I am just waiting on a SATA DVD drive and Zalman mounting plate.
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you end up paying? Just curious. That is a good looking case. I'm jealous now. I have no room to use a HTPC case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't put it in the shelf below my tv. My kid will mess with it. I also can't put it on my bookshelf (converted to component holder) because HTPCs are too deep. I'm just left with leaving mine the way it is for now. I could go with a micro-atx square case. I still can't decide.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



How much did you end up paying? Just curious. That is a good looking case. I'm jealous now. I have no room to use a HTPC case.

I can't put it in the shelf below my tv. My kid will mess with it. I also can't put it on my bookshelf (converted to component holder) because HTPCs are too deep. I'm just left with leaving mine the way it is for now. I could go with a micro-atx square case. I still can't decide.


I paid $133 shipped from eBay. However, I am missing the IR LED and the guy hasn't responded. His main site is www.colorcase.com but you can find his stuff on eBay for less.
EDIT: He just called me and is sending me the IR LED today.

If you want a square case, I really like the Lian Li PC-V350. It isn't a HTPC by design but easily moddable for one.


----------



## dhrandy

I might just wait till I build my next HTPC to get a case. It'll be a little while.


----------

